# Job ideas for a 14 year old



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I pay my daughter $7 an hour with a total of an hour a day mucking the paddock. She uses our riding mower and trailer to haul around loading up all the piles then to the dump pile. She is 13 years old and home schooled so she is able to pick what time of day she wants to go do it as long as it gets done. I deduct a $1 an hour for each hour worked if she misses a day of mucking. This gives her incentive to remember to do it everyday with no excuses of its cold or raining or hot or whatever. She knows that doesn't fly with me.

Maybe you can find some local horse owners that keep theirs at home and see if they are interested in paying you to come out a couple of days a week for a couple hours each day to muck their keeps and stalls. I know several around here that have offered my daughter the same pay this summer to come do theirs since they know she can't now on account of school work. She is lining up to make near as much as I do a week if she plays her cards right. They all have riding mowers and trailer set ups like I do for her to use.

It is a good exercise and workout for you to strengthen your body as well as make that extra money you are looking for while learning the value of hard work to earn your money. Not saying you don't now, just a figure of speech.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello! I am almost sixteen and I also do photoraphy. I have an online website and a facebook page, but I don't get a lot of sales. BUt of course I don't do people photography so I don't get 'calls out.'

One thing you could try to do, if you think you are good at photographing horses and they turn out awesome, go to people's houses or jsut at your barn like you said and ask if they would like some photographs to put inside their home of their horses for a small price. It doesn't have to be "professional prices" either, like 100 for an hour. I sold two photos for a total of ten bucks to a family friend - the only photos I have sold. But I learned To raise the prices because now I need to make up two bucks for a crappy photo print at the movie store - their printing completely changes your photo, but I found someone else who is awesome with it. 

But yea, maybe even consider practicing with people and then offer fmaily photos and single photo shots as well. I've gotten better with my people photography thanks to my family and the self timer button of self portraits of me 

I can also offer you more advice on photography - just message me and if you ever want any help wit it just let me know!


Another thing you could do if offer to exercise or groundwork the horses at your barn or other people's horses. Of course you would need to have a slip saying that if you get hurt it is your fault and such and such - for safety. 
You could see if anyone in your town needs some help and you could get a small job in town as well. I work at a small dog grooming business where her downstairs is her business and her upstairs is her house. 

Good luck and keep in touch - I would love to help with your photography.


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

Other than what has already been mentioned, I don't know the minimum employment age where you live, but could you apply at feed or tack stores? It wouldn't be hands on with horses but you could learn a lot about diet and all the different tack and grooming products there are, and most businesses offer a staff discount. I admire your initiative to earn your own money. Best of luck!


----------

